# Retriever Picnic Trial/Hunt training day--Guelph/Cambridge/Hamilton area



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The Horseshoe Hunting Retriever CLub will be hosting a Retriever picnic trial/hunt test training day at Valens Conservation Area on Hwy 97 on Sunday October 27th. HQ will be the Powell Pavillion. Park entrance fee applies for those not holding a Hamilton COnservation AUthority pass.

There will be a FT set-up, and HT setup, and a session for people new to the sport with instruction on aspects like controlling your dog at the line, communicating with your dog, etc.

All retrievers welcome! Fee is $5.00 per dog per stake, and there will be a hot soup lunch available as well for $5.00 per person. Please BYObeverage.


----------

